# Twitch: Kanal von Donald Trump wurde gesperrt



## Icetii (8. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Kanal von Donald Trump wurde gesperrt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Kanal von Donald Trump wurde gesperrt*


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Januar 2021)

Jetzt wo der Arme überall gesperrt wurde, wäre es vielleicht eine kluge Idee wenn Trump seine eigene Social-Media/Streaming Gedöns Plattform gründet ganz ohne Zensur u. Netiquette. Mit der Marke Trump als Zugpferd könnte das sicher erfolgreich werden und bei den Massen gut ankommen, plus er hat wieder eine Plattform zur Selbstdarstellung von der Ihn dann keiner davon jagen kann.


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (8. Januar 2021)

Ja wie? Keine Let's Play mehr von Donald? Oh nein!!!


----------



## Killernurse1 (9. Januar 2021)

Mir kommt es so vor als hätte Twitch Angst vor Trump und sperrt ihn daher nicht für immer, was sie tun sollten und alle anderen sozialen Meden auch.
In meinen Augen haben Twitch & Co. kein Rückrad um so einen zu sperren. 
Andere Dinge werden gelöscht, gebannt (Nacktheit, Meinungen die evtl. anstoßend sein könnten usw.), nur jemand der offensichtlich Menschen zu bösen Taten aufwiegelt, den lässt man weiter reden...provokativ gesagt...das hatten wir mit einem Österreicher 1939-1945 auch...was schrecklich ausging...


----------



## Cybnotic (9. Januar 2021)

Demokraten und Meinungsfreiheit?    das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich  
Aber das Firmen  das Spiel mitmachen die sich sonst um Privatsphäre  Eigentum ( PC Datenträger)  der Menschen  nicht wirklich scheren ... Indiz:  alleine der Massive Cookie Einsatz auf Fremden Eigentum..  Ist Grund genug  das zu Glauben.
Sperren von Meinungen ist nie gut..  Dabei müssten die Demokraten doch nicht so eine Angst haben.. Denn  in den USA und Europa sind die doch ,   die Tiermächte die auch noch bei der Apokalypse  mitmischen


----------



## LesterPG (9. Januar 2021)

Killernurse1 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen haben Twitch & Co. kein Rückrad um so einen zu sperren.
> Andere Dinge werden gelöscht, gebannt (Nacktheit, Meinungen die evtl. anstoßend sein könnten usw.), nur jemand der offensichtlich Menschen zu bösen Taten aufwiegelt, den lässt man weiter reden...provokativ gesagt...


Welche Bösen Taten ?

Trump hatte dabei nur die besten Absichten (für sich natürlich), wie konnte er denn absehen das es so eskaliert ?


----------



## Batze (9. Januar 2021)

Killernurse1 schrieb:


> .........das hatten wir mit einem Österreicher 1939-1945 auch...was schrecklich ausging...



Also einen Trump, so Unpolitisch er auch für einige ist, jetzt mit einem Massenmörder Hitler zu vergleichen geht nun wirklich sehr viel zu weit. Da solltest du dich mal etwas besser mit Geschichte befassen ehe du hier so etwas breittretest und solche Vergleiche anstellst.
Das geht nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Januar 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> wie konnte er denn absehen das es so eskaliert ?



ach komm bitte, das ist so doof, da will ich gar nicht weiter groß drauf eingehen 

jeder mit nem Fünkchen Hirn konnte das absehen, natürlich auch unser liebster Trumpler da drüben im weißen Haus. Er wusste ganz genau was er da tut und was passieren könnte (vielleicht wollte er nicht die Erstürmung des Gebäudes, aber großen Aufruhr davor mit Sicherheit.


----------



## LesterPG (9. Januar 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ach komm bitte, das ist so doof, da will ich gar nicht weiter groß drauf eingehen
> 
> jeder mit nem Fünkchen Hirn konnte das absehen, natürlich auch unser liebster Trumpler da drüben im weißen Haus. Er wusste ganz genau was er da tut und was passieren könnte (vielleicht wollte er nicht die Erstürmung des Gebäudes, aber großen Aufruhr davor mit Sicherheit.


Ups, hat das Forum meine Ironietags ignoriert ?

Ich hab das aus Trumps dumm-naiv-egosicht geschrieben. 

Und nein, ich glaube nicht das Trump *das *erwartet hätte !


----------



## Vordack (9. Januar 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ups, hat das Forum meine Ironietags ignoriert ?
> 
> Ich hab das aus Trumps dumm-naiv-egosicht geschrieben.
> 
> *Und nein, ich glaube nicht das Trump das erwartet hätte !*



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Trump lebt in seiner eigenen Realität in der andere Regeln gelten. Was er gedacht hat weiß nur er, vermutlich hat er geglaubt daß es ihm irgendwie zum neuen Präsidenten machen würde wenn genug erscheinen 

Trump denkt nicht wie wir, das sollte man eigentlch mittlwerweile wissen


----------



## Vordack (9. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es sei denn, es ist völlig unpassend.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Deportationszüge gesehen, in denen Querdenker zu tausenden in die Gaskammern abtransportiert wurden. Du etwa?



Brauchte er ja auch nicht; er hatte Corona zur Hilfe 

Dennoch kenne ich keinen Amerikanischen Präsidenten der sich besser mit Hitler vergleichen lassen würde als Trump. Näher waren die Amis dem Hitlertum noch nie


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Januar 2021)

wenn hier weiter irgendwelcher Schmarrn gepostet wird, ist hier temporär zu  und es gibt was auf die Finger. Jedes mal der selbe Scheiß der immergleichen Typen


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2021)

Ich finde es zwar gut, dass er dauerhaft gesperrt wird, aber meiner Meinung nach hätte das schon vor Jahren passieren müssen. Nutzungsbedingungen auf einer "sozialen" Plattform sollten für alle gelten, auch für amtierende US-Präsidenten.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Januar 2021)

Hausrecht für kommerzielle / private soziale Plattformen ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache. Kein Betreiber sollte im Normalfall gezwungen sein Leute auf seiner Plattform zu dulden, die er nicht will. 

Aber, es kommt jetzt ein ganz großes aber: Große Plattformen wie Facebook, YouTube, Twitter etc. sind inzwischen so vom öffentlichen Interesse, dass es da eigentlich Einschränkungen zum Hausrecht geben muss! Denn letztlich ist das öffentliche Interesse irgendwann wichtiger als das private. 

So kann eine Telekom auch nicht einfach potenzielle Kunden ablehnen oder bestehenden Kunden kündigen, weil ihnen deren Meinung nicht gefällt sondern steht in der Pflicht sie zu versorgen. 

Seine Meinung öffentlich kundzutun, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt, sehe ich durchaus als Recht an. Nur hat nicht jeder eine eigene Plattform sondern nutzt dafür eben die vorhandenen. 

Davon ab, wenn man unliebsame Leute sperrt, dann kann das dazu führen, dass sie aus dem öffentlichen Sinn entschwinden, während sie sich selbst in radikalen, geschlossenen Sammelbecken wiederfinden, wo sie noch weiter radikalisiert werden, anstelle dass sie sich auf den breit aufgestellten Plattformen auch mal Kontra anderer Nutzer einfangen. 

Von daher finde ich das Verhalten vieler amerikanischer Firmen auch nicht in Ordnung, die Kunden aussperren. Insbesondere Banken und Kreditinstitute sind da so wie man hört ja ganz rigoros, dabei geht es nicht nur um politisch agierende Leute sondern z.B. auch um Sexworker und ähnliches, die unliebsam sind, weil die könnten ja dem Ansehen schaden. Insofern haben wir es hier ein wenig besser.

So viel Schadenfreude es mir bereitet, dass ein Trump jetzt überall gesperrt wird, so sehr hat das eben einen faden Beigeschmack, dass Hausrecht hier von den Betreibern letztlich jetzt für eigene politische Statements genutzt wird: "Seht her, wir schmeißen den (noch) US Presidenten raus" - allerdings eben nachdem er abgewählt wurde. Warum haben sie ihn nicht schon viel früher rausgeworfen? Ja, Trump postet unglaublich viel Blödsinn aber letztlich nie was (in den USA) illegales. Von daher sind die Account-Sperrungen jetzt nichts weiter als eben politische Statements der Seiten aber eben nichts, was auf gesetzlichen Regeln beruht. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach dann genau das, wo ich meine, das Hausrecht gegenüber dem öffentlichen Interesse zurückzustehen hätte.


----------



## ribald (9. Januar 2021)

Was haben hier Trump News überhaupt zu suchen ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (9. Januar 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Jetzt wo der Arme überall gesperrt wurde, wäre es vielleicht eine kluge Idee wenn Trump seine eigene Social-Media/Streaming Gedöns Plattform gründet ganz ohne Zensur u. Netiquette. Mit der Marke Trump als Zugpferd könnte das sicher erfolgreich werden und bei den Massen gut ankommen, plus er hat wieder eine Plattform zur Selbstdarstellung von der Ihn dann keiner davon jagen kann.



https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/trump-social-media-101.html 

Link ist zum Artikel: Nach Twitter-Sperre
Neue Heimat für @realDonaldTrump?

Zitat daraus:


> Über Journalisten im Weißen Haus ließ Trump bereits ausrichten, dass er mit mehreren anderen Webseiten in Verhandlung stehe und auch den Aufbau einer eigenen Plattform in der nahen Zukunft in Betracht ziehe


----------



## Loosa (9. Januar 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Was haben hier Trump News überhaupt zu suchen ?



Trump -> Twitch -> Kanal für Gamer -> PC Games = etwas relevant?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Januar 2021)

Gibts nen Trump(el)-Simulator? Wäre doch was, quasi Goat-Simulator 2.o, nur mit nem Toupe-tragenden Kamel das durch die Gegend poltert


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Januar 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/trump-social-media-101.html
> 
> Link ist zum Artikel: Nach Twitter-Sperre
> Neue Heimat für @realDonaldTrump?
> ...



Hehe, war wohl einfach zu vorhersehbar bzw. der nächste logische Schritt für Trump.


----------



## ribald (10. Januar 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Trump -> Twitch -> Kanal für Gamer -> PC Games = etwas relevant?



Für dich vielleicht -.-
Postet der Typ irgendwelche Spiele Videos ?! Nein ? AHA... Merkst was ?


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Januar 2021)

Ich hab jetzt hier mal grob durchgewischt und den ganzen polemischen Kram und Verschwörungs-Geschwurbel entfernt. Betrifft dadurch auch alle Postings die etwas davon zitiert haben. Bitte beim Thema bleiben jetzt


----------



## ribald (10. Januar 2021)

Immer das selbe mit diesen scheiß Artikeln,  jedes mal gibt es wieder unnötigen Zoff. Könnt ihr euch so belanglosen Dreck nicht einfach mal gleich sparen ?! Ich will hier News über PC Spiele lesen! Der ganze Off-Topic Müll nervt nur noch! Trump könnt ihr euch auf PCG mal in den Popo schieben.


----------



## Basileukum (10. Januar 2021)

Was für eine lustige Idee! 

Wenn ich etwas wegsperre ist es nicht mehr da.  Das weiß man doch. Wer kennt die drei Affen?  Nix hören, nix sehen, nix sagen, oder so. 

Geistig gesund agieren unsere Siliconvalleybolschewiken nicht gerade. Die Leute werden sich halt denke, oke, wenn es den aktuellen Präsi erwischt, dann kann es ja jeden treffen. Und ist das dann ein System in dem wir leben wollen? Und die Antwort wird dann ebenfalls klar ausfallen, bei einigen jedenfalls. 

Die anderen machen eh immer das was man ihnen sagt. Gefallsucht und Gruppenanpassung waren noch nie Anzeichen eines elitären Menschen, das ist eher Pöbelmentalität.

Jetzt schau ma mal, das wird sicher noch witzig.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2021)

Als Ergänzung zu meinem Post von gestern, Trump wollte ja auf eine andere Soziale Plattform ausweichen. Im Gespräch war Parler. Ich kenne Parler nicht aber in Kommentaren wird gemeint, dass es ein Sammelbecken für Rechte und Verschwörungstheoretiker ist. Auf deren Webseite wirbt Parler jedenfalls damit, dass sie keine Zensur unterstützen und für absoluten "Free Speech" stehen und keine Kundendaten verkaufen. Sie finanzieren sich scheinbar durch Spenden und einen Online-Shop, wo man T-Shirts und so ein Zeug kaufen kann. 

Worauf ich hinaus will, nachdem Parler in die engere Wahl für Trump kam wurde die App mal eben sowohl bei Apple als auch Google aus deren Stores geschmissen. Als neuste Nachricht kam jetzt noch, dass Amazon ihnen die Server gekündigt hat. 

Das ist das, wo ich gestern schon meinte, das ist extrem gefährlich, welche Macht private Großkonzerne haben andere Mundtot zu machen. Soziale Plattformen können einzelne Menschen sperren, Konzerne können legale (!) unliebsamen Plattformen den Garaus machen. Was unliebsam ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer, das wird nicht von der Exekutive sondern von letztlich privat "geschlossen". Das empfinde ich als gerade sehr gefährliche Entwicklung. Denn was heute Trump ist könnte Morgen etwa beispielsweise der Dalei Lama sein.


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Immer das selbe mit diesen scheiß Artikeln,  jedes mal gibt es wieder unnötigen Zoff. Könnt ihr euch so belanglosen Dreck nicht einfach mal gleich sparen ?! Ich will hier News über PC Spiele lesen! Der ganze Off-Topic Müll nervt nur noch! Trump könnt ihr euch auf PCG mal in den Popo schieben.



Finde den Artikel jetzt irgendwie auch nicht grade notwendig. Zeigt aber, dass man versucht auf den Community-Zug aufzuspringen... zumindest gefühlt.
Es wird hier "heiss" über Trump diskutiert, in EINEM Thread, welcher vor langer Zeit von der kleinen, aktiven Gruppe hier gestartet wurde und jetzt kommt so eine News.

Ähnlich wars im letzten SQ42-thread: Man kam aufs Thema Elite zu sprechen und schwupps, kam endlich auch mal eine News zu Elite.
Da gings wenigstens ums Thema "Spiele" und in dem Ansatz löblich.

Bei dieser News... naja, muss nicht unbedingt sein, da "man" sich ja geeinigt hat, nicht allzu politisch im Forum zu sein.
Gabs sonst News zu Trump`
Abhöraffären?
Assange?


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Konzerne können legale (!) unliebsamen Plattformen den Garaus machen.


Nein, Konzerne können lediglich beschliessen: diesen Kunden möchten wir unseren Service nicht zur Verfügung stellen.

Es hindert Trump ja keiner,  sein eigenes PHPBB Forum oder was auch immer auf einem eigenen Server ins Internet zu stellen


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, Konzerne können lediglich beschliessen: diesen Kunden möchten wir unseren Service nicht zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Es hindert Trump ja keiner,  sein eigenes PHPBB Forum oder was auch immer auf einem eigenen Server ins Internet zu stellen



Es geht ja nicht nur um Trump, der hat sicher das Geld dafür eigene Server zu betreiben und auch eine eigene Soziale Plattform fertigen zu lassen. Es geht darum, dass Anbieter, die längst Plattformen des Öffentlichen Interesses stellen, mit dem Begriff "Hausrecht" letztlich machen können was sie wollen. Wie ich gestern schon schrieb, YT, Facebook, Twitter und Co. haben durch ihre Reichweite große Macht. 

Man vergleiche es mit dem Fernsehen, die Sender sind auch verpflichtet diverse Grundlagen einzuhalten, etwa dass sie zu Wahlen Werbung aller (!) Parteien schalten müssen und nicht ihnen unliebsame aussperren können (Ausnahme war die NPD aber das musste auch erst mal gerichtlich geklärt werden und die Sender konnten nicht einfach selbst bestimmen). 

Und, wie ich gestern ebenfalls schon anführte, es geht nicht nur um Trump. In den USA werden täglich unliebsame Personen aus allen möglichen Dingen von den Firmen gekündigt. Es passiert täglich, dass etwa Sexworkern ihr Paypal, MasterCard etc. aufgekündigt wird, weil ihr Beruf unethisch ist.

Oder jetzt eben mit Sozialen Netzwerken selbst, GAB etwa wurde auch aus sämtlichen Stores geschmissen, ihr Paypal Account gekündigt, kein Server-Anbieter will sie hosten usw. Das bedeutet letztlich das Aus für die Plattform, wenn sie eben nicht genug Kohle haben um selbst eigene Server zu betreiben - und wie sollen sie die bezahlen ohne Bankverbindung? 

Ich sehe da einfach eine große Gefahr, die Zensur findet vielleicht nicht durch den Staat statt aber eben durch einige große private Unternehmen. Das ist ein dystopisches Horrorszenario wie aus dem Buche, quasi Cyberpunk live.

Beispiel: Ein chinesischer Konzern kauft sich bei Twitter, Google, Facebook etc. ein und in Folge werden alle Accounts gesperrt, die den Dalei Lama und Tibet betreffen oder kritisch gegenüber Kommunismus sind. 

Wollt ihr das wirklich?


----------



## 1xok (10. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist das, wo ich gestern schon meinte, das ist extrem gefährlich, welche Macht private Großkonzerne haben andere Mundtot zu machen. Soziale Plattformen können einzelne Menschen sperren, Konzerne können legale (!) unliebsamen Plattformen den Garaus machen. Was unliebsam ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer, das wird nicht von der Exekutive sondern von letztlich privat "geschlossen". Das empfinde ich als gerade sehr gefährliche Entwicklung. Denn was heute Trump ist könnte Morgen etwa beispielsweise der Dalei Lama sein.



Die Leute entscheiden ja, was sie nutzen. Ich nutze seit Jahren zum Beispiel meinen eigenen privaten Mumble-Server auf eigener Hardware, um mit Freunden und Familie in Kontakt zu bleiben. Den sperrt mir so schnell niemand. Allerdings erreiche ich dort auch kein Millionenpublikum. Ein solches zu erreichen ohne die soziale Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen, das wird sehr schwierig. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Daran müssen sich große Plattformen und Konzerne halten. Wenn ich ein normales Programm biete, das sich innerhalb der (sehr großzügig aufgestellten) Leitplanken unseres Grundgesetzes bewegt, dann kann ich sicher gegen Apple und Co. vorgehen, wenn sie mir den Mund verbieten wollen. Man stelle sich mal vor YouTube würde jetzt die öffentlich rechtlichen aus ihrem Programm verbannen.

Wenn jemand wie Trump gesperrt wird, habe ich keine Probleme damit. Diese Leute können doch einfach ihre eigene Infrastruktur aufbauen. Dieser harte Trump-Kern, das sind so wenige Leute, da reichen paar Server bei einem Bulletproof Hoster. Machen die Nazis ja genau so. Und wenn das wirklich alles so toll und richtig und wahr ist, dann können sie YouTube und Co. ja mit ihren alternativen Fakten den Rang ablaufen. 

Ich weiß nicht, warum man diesen Schreihälsen immer den Kirchplatz zur Verfügung stellen muss. Warum? Das Recht auf freie Rede bedeutet nicht, dass jeder diese ungefiltert in meinem Wohnzimmer ausüben können dürfen muss. Trump hat es über soziale Plattformen bis zum Präsidenten gebracht. Dadurch erscheinen seine Tweets jetzt auch in der Tagesschau, wo selbst jemand wie ich (der nicht mal Twitter nutzt) sie zur Kenntnis nehmen muss. Ich bekomme jetzt regelmäßige Updates zu Leuten, die in Höhlen sitzen und darüber diskutieren ob Steine essbar sind. Und Merkel feiert schwarze Messen im Pergamonmuseum. Corona ist sowie eine Erfindung. Unser täglich Wahnsinn gib uns heute. 

Dem Dalai Lama folgen viele. Die wenigsten auf Twitter.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2021)

@1xok

19,3 Millionen Menschen folgen dem Dalai Lama auf Twitter. So wenige sind das also nicht.

Wenn jemand auf Twitter, Facebook, You Tube etc. von dem du nichts wissen willst ist, einfach nicht folgen und gut ist. Ist ja nicht so als ob die Posts von irgendwelchen Leuten in deiner Timeline einfach so auftauchen. 

Und was du selbst sagst, ja YT könnte ZDF und Co. einfach den Account sperren, ist ja ihr Hausrecht und niemand könnte etwas dagegen tun.


----------



## 1xok (10. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @1xok
> 
> 19,3 Millionen Menschen folgen dem Dalai Lama auf Twitter. So wenige sind das also nicht.



Ja, nur der Dalai Lama belässt es dabei. Er könnte durch Marketing-Kampagnen ein vielfaches davon erreichen. Genau das ist es, was Youtuber, Popstars und nun eben auch einige Politiker wie Donald Trump tun oder versuchen. Während es bei ersteren nur ums Geld geht, geht es bei letzeren um unsere Demokratie. Über Socialmedia kannst Du selbst eine Bewegung mit vielleicht im Kern 5000 Mitgliedern derart aufblasen als stünde eine Nation dahinter. Ohne die ganzen Tricks, Werbekampagnen und Bots, würden Trump vielleicht ein paar Millionen Leute auf Twitter folgen. So sind es fast 100 Millionen und er steht zwischen Taylor Swift und Cristiano Ronaldo. Als einziger Politiker weit und breit. Er ist damit überaus erfolgreich. Er nutzt halt sehr effektiv die Methoden, die andere (noch) nicht nutzen. 

Die Frage ist ob wir wirklich in der besten Demokratie leben wollen, die man auf Facebook und Co. für Geld kaufen kann? Ich persönlich möchte das nicht. Daher unterstütze ich die Sperrung Trumps. Generell sollte man den Zugang der Politik zu diesen Plattformen begrenzen. Wir sollten aus dieser Causa etwas gelernt haben.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was du selbst sagst, ja YT könnte ZDF und Co. einfach den Account sperren, ist ja ihr Hausrecht und niemand könnte etwas dagegen tun.



Auf dem Weg dorthin würden diese Plattformen in Europa und  Deutschland schlicht verboten. Und von den meisten zukünftigen Regierungen der USA sicherlich auch. Und warum sollten YT und Co. den öffentlichen Rundfunk sperren? Das wäre ein massiver Vertrauensbruch. Da würde man fragen: Was geht dort vor sich?


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2021)

Jup. Stimme Spiritogre zu. 
Hier auch von Mark raschke ein nachdenklicher Kommentar. https://www.instagram.com/p/CJ3xtRqFdEp/?igshid=19bwjdmsj79t9


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, nur der Dalai Lama belässt es dabei. Er könnte durch Marketing-Kampagnen ein vielfaches davon erreichen. Genau das ist es, was Youtuber, Popstars und nun eben auch einige Politiker wie Donald Trump tun oder versuchen. Während es bei ersteren nur ums Geld geht, geht es bei letzeren um unsere Demokratie. Über Socialmedia kannst Du selbst eine Bewegung mit vielleicht im Kern 5000 Mitgliedern derart aufblasen als stünde eine Nation dahinter. Ohne die ganzen Tricks, Werbekampagnen und Bots, würden Trump vielleicht ein paar Millionen Leute auf Twitter folgen. So sind es fast 100 Millionen und er steht zwischen Taylor Swift und Cristiano Ronaldo. Als einziger Politiker weit und breit. Er ist damit überaus erfolgreich. Er nutzt halt sehr effektiv die Methoden, die andere (noch) nicht nutzen.
> 
> Die Frage ist ob wir wirklich in der besten Demokratie leben wollen, die man auf Facebook und Co. für Geld kaufen kann? Ich persönlich möchte das nicht. Daher unterstütze ich die Sperrung Trumps. Generell sollte man den Zugang der Politik zu diesen Plattformen begrenzen. Wir sollten aus dieser Causa etwas gelernt haben.


Politiker sind alle auf Sozialen Medien, selbst die deutschen. Ob man das gut heißt oder nicht ist eine persönliche Präferenz. Tatsache ist, dass sie dadurch eine Volksnähe erreichen, wie nie zuvor möglich.



> Auf dem Weg dorthin würden diese Plattformen in Europa und  Deutschland schlicht verboten. Und von den meisten zukünftigen Regierungen der USA sicherlich auch. Und warum sollten YT und Co. den öffentlichen Rundfunk sperren? Das wäre ein massiver Vertrauensbruch. Da würde man fragen: Was geht dort vor sich?


Warum würden sie in Europa und Deutschland verboten werden, wenn sie den ZDF Account sperren? Ist doch ihre Sache. Noch einmal, hier entscheiden ausschließlich private kommerzielle Unternehmen, was auf ihren Plattformen läuft und was nicht. Es würde ja reichen, wenn das ZDF einen kritischen Beitrag über YT bringt und ein hohes Tier bei Google entscheidet, dass die sich das nicht gefallen lassen wollen und weg ist das ZDF, ganz einfach. Entweder man findet das gut oder nicht. Selektive Wahrnehmung hilft da nicht weiter. 

Ich begann meinen gestrigen Beitrag, dass ich durchaus Schadenfreude empfinde, dass Trump gesperrt wurde. Genau das brachte mich zum Nachdenken. Noch einmal, die Macht liegt NICHT bei der Exekutive sondern bei privaten Firmen. Klar können sich Alternativen finden aber die großen Plattformen sind nun einmal erste Anlaufstelle für Milliarden von Menschen. Wer dort gesperrt ist, ist praktisch mundtot gemacht, und das entscheidet kein Gesetz, keine Mehrheit, keine Demokratie sondern ein Konzern.


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um Trump, der hat sicher das Geld dafür eigene Server zu betreiben und auch eine eigene Soziale Plattform fertigen zu lassen.


Wieso "fertigen lassen"? Ich nannte doch schon das PHPBB Board als Beispiel. 

"Eigene Server" wird erst ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung relevant - und dann hat man auch genug Interessenten, die über Werbung, Spenden, Abos oä die Server finanzieren können.



> Es geht darum, dass Anbieter, die längst Plattformen des Öffentlichen Interesses stellen, mit dem Begriff "Hausrecht" letztlich machen können was sie wollen. Wie ich gestern schon schrieb, YT, Facebook, Twitter und Co. haben durch ihre Reichweite große Macht.


Im Fall Trump finde ich das richtig, daß sein Twitter Account gesperrt wurde. 
Er hat sich nicht nur daneben benommen, sondern die Plattform für Hetze und einen Putschversuch benutzt.



> In den USA werden täglich unliebsame Personen aus allen möglichen Dingen von den Firmen gekündigt. Es passiert täglich, dass etwa Sexworkern ihr Paypal, MasterCard etc. aufgekündigt wird, weil ihr Beruf unethisch ist


Stimmt, da wird es problematisch.

Wie soll da jetzt eine Lösung aussehen?

Bei geringer Useranzahl muß ja weiterhin das Hausrecht gelten können - Wenn man jetzt allerdings ein Monopol oä hat, sollen die User da uneingeschränkt posten können, was sie wollen?
Gibt es da dann keine Möglichkeit mehr, Hatespeech einzudämmen?

Gibt es für einen Konzern, der dann zB von Islamisten bevorzugt wird, die sich dort für potentielle Attentate in Rage reden oder von Rechtsextremen, die "Spaziergänge" im Deckmantel der "besorgten Bürger" planen oder von Autonomen, die sich zu einer "friedlichen Demonstration" zum Autozündeln organisieren -

- gibt es für einen von solchen Usern geplagten (quasi-)Monopol-Konzern keine Möglichkeit mehr, die rauszuschmeißen?

Kann ja auch irgendwie nicht sein. Selbst als Monopolist muß man doch die Möglichkeit haben, nicht den größten Dreck verbreiten zu *müssen*.

...



> Oder jetzt eben mit Sozialen Netzwerken selbst, GAB etwa wurde auch aus sämtlichen Stores geschmissen, ihr Paypal Account gekündigt, kein Server-Anbieter will sie hosten usw. Das bedeutet letztlich das Aus für die Plattform, wenn sie eben nicht genug Kohle haben um selbst eigene Server zu betreiben - und wie sollen sie die bezahlen ohne Bankverbindung?


GAB kannte ich bis eben nicht.
Was sagt denn Wikipedia?

_Das Logo von Gab [... sei ...] ein Verweis auf die biblische Froschplage und eine Metapher: Gab lasse die Frösche auf das Silicon Valley los, um dessen „Korruption, Zensur und Informationsmonopol im Internet“ bloßzustellen.

Gab möchte „die freie Rede für Jedermann“ fördern und lehnt Zensur ab. Die Nutzungsbedingungen verbieten illegale Pornographie, Werbung für Terrorismus und Gewalt sowie die Veröffentlichung vertraulicher Informationen. Sonst sei alles erlaubt (anything goes)_​
Klingt ja erstmal ganz ok.
Aber es geht ja noch weiter:

_Gab wurde als „Twitter für Rassisten“ und als „hasserfüllte Echokammer für Rassismus und Verschwörungstheorien“ bezeichnet. Ein Großteil der Nachrichten enthalte Rassismus, Verschwörungstheorien, Waffenkult und Trump-Verherrlichung. Mehrere Protagonisten der Rechtsradikalen (Alt-Right), die auf Twitter gesperrt wurden, seien zu Gab abgewandert, beispielsweise der frühere Breitbart-Autor Milo Yiannopoulos, Alex Jones, Richard Spencer und der Gründer der Neonazi-Website The Daily Stormer, Andrew Anglin. Auch deutschsprachige Twitter-Nutzer wichen bei Sperrung gelegentlich auf diese Plattform aus. Rechtsextreme Gruppen wie Patriot Front und Atomwaffen Division sollen sich offen über Gab organisiert haben. Kritikern zufolge sei „die auf dem Portal gewährte Redefreiheit oft in Hassrede und Terrorpropaganda umgeschlagen“.

[...]Im August 2017 entfernte Google die Gab-Version für Androidgeräte aus dem Google Play Store mit der Begründung, Gab verletze Googles Richtlinien gegen Hassrede.

Der Attentäter, der am 27. Oktober 2018 bei einem Anschlag in der Pittsburgher Synagoge elf Menschen tötete und sechs weitere verletzte, soll sein Vorhaben auf Gab angekündigt haben. Daraufhin wurde Gab von den Bezahldiensten Paypal und Stripe ausgeschlossen, vom Bloghoster Medium gesperrt und erhielt Kündigungen vom Cloud-Anbieter Joyent sowie vom Webhosting-Anbieter GoDaddy. Auch Apple, Google und Microsoft kündigten Schritte gegen Gab an._​
Vorausgesetzt, das stimmt alles, halte ich es für richtig, daß so einer Plattform der Boden entzogen wird.
Volksverhetzung und Terrorismusplanung brauchen keine öffentliche Plattform.



> Ich sehe da einfach eine große Gefahr, die Zensur findet vielleicht nicht durch den Staat statt aber eben durch einige große private Unternehmen. Das ist ein dystopisches Horrorszenario wie aus dem Buche, quasi Cyberpunk live.


Ja, aber wie willst du das lösen?
Alleine schon: Wo willst du die Grenze ziehen, ab der ein Unternehmen seine Kunden nicht mehr vor die Tür setzen darf?

Letzten Endes wird das ja schon problematisch, wenn man auf dem Land wohnt, kein Auto hat und einem der lokale Lebensmittelmarkt Hausverbot erteilt ...


Fun Fact:
Bei Verstaatlichung  der entsprechenden Unternehmen fällt das Argument: _"Aber solche Kunden schaden unserem Ansehen!"_ weg.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2021)

naja
aber ist schon interessant dass die gleiche, die Heute über die Entfernung von dem Schmutz jammern es vor kurzem noch toll und richtig fanden, dass homophobe Bäcker das Recht haben, keinen Kuchen für eine Hochzeit zu backen
Wie viel Glück das Rechte Spaten haben, das Hypokrisie keine Tödliche Krankheit ist


----------



## 1xok (10. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Politiker sind alle auf Sozialen Medien, selbst die deutschen. Ob man das gut heißt oder nicht ist eine persönliche Präferenz. Tatsache ist, dass sie dadurch eine Volksnähe erreichen, wie nie zuvor möglich.



Darum geht es nicht. Hast Du Dich mal damit beschäftigt wie das Team Trump diese Kanäle nutzt? Stichwort Cambridge Analytica und noch andere Methoden. Das macht kein anderer Politiker. Zumindest nicht in diesem unfassbaren Ausmaß. Da geht es auch nicht nur um die Zahl der Follower, sonder auch um gezielte Kampagnen, um Leute z.B. vom Wählen abzuhalten. Man arbeitet gezielt mit Trollfabriken zusammen und finanziert ultra-rechte Hetzpropaganda (von der man sich dann anschließend distanziert).

Diese Methoden haben Trumps Wahlsieg überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Er ruft inzwischen u.a. dazu auf Bleichmittel zu trinken und unlängst zur Erstürmung des Parlaments. Das wird dann von seinem Netzwerk wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet und es finden sich immer genug Idioten, die das dann in die Tat umsetzen. Ich bringe den Spruch ungern: Aber Trump gefährdet die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung in einem Maße wie dies für keinen Staat auf der Welt hinnehmbar wäre. Man hat dem Treiben jetzt lange genug zu geschaut.    



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum würden sie in Europa und Deutschland verboten werden, wenn sie den ZDF Account sperren?



Stell Dir die Diskussion darum vor. Und das Ganze hätte dann ja irgendeinen Hintergrund. Allmächtige Konzerne gibt es nur in Cyberpunk. Die Realität ist vielschichtiger. In unserem System wird nicht einfach etwas abgeschaltet. Es gibt unabhängige Gerichte und Investitionsschutz. Aber schau Dir China und Russland an. Da kuschen die Plattformen entweder oder sind weg vom Fenster. Und wenn YouTube und Co. unsere staatlichen Institutionen direkt untergraben würden, dann bekämen sie auch bei uns Probleme. Zumal es bei unserem liberalen Rechtsstaat tatsächlich einfach auch böse wäre. Don't be evil.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2021)

@ Worrel und 1xok

Vielleicht versteht ihr nicht, worauf ich hinaus will. Ich bin überhaupt nicht dafür Extremisten eine Plattform zu bieten, nur bin ich strikt dagegen, dass private Unternehmen die kommerziellen Interessen unterliegen darüber bestimmen wer was sagen darf. In Deutschland ist es z.B. seit Jahren so, dass Plattforminhaber nicht haften, es sei denn, sie erhalten Kenntnis über Posts mit rechtswidrigen Inhalten. Die müssen dann von ihnen umgehend gelöscht werden, alternativ dann auch die entsprechenden Nutzer gesperrt, tun sie dies nicht machen sie sich quasi zum Mittäter und sind auch mit haftbar. 

Aber das alles entscheidet der Staat basierend auf Gesetzen und eben kein Unternehmen frei nach Schnauze, wie es gerade lustig ist. 

D.h. wenn oben genanntes GAB also Kenntnis von rechtswidrigen Inhalten wie Volksverhetzung, Terroranschlägen etc. erhält, dann sollten sie in der Pflicht sein selbst zu reagieren, tun sie das nicht, dann können sie dafür haftbar gemacht werden und müssen hohe Strafen zahlen, gerne auch bis hin zu Gefängnis, je nach Verhalten. 

Diese Selbstjustiz (!), "wir schmeißen die jetzt aus unseren Stores und kündigen ihre Server" wenn einer nicht konform geht ist aber Wild West Mentalität, ist Lynchjustiz also eben das genaue Gegenteil von Rechtsstaatlichkeit. 
Das ist nichts anderes als wenn ich einem Gör, das in meinen Garten pinkelt, eines mit dem Baseballschläger überziehe, damit er das nicht mehr macht. Das ist aus gutem Grund seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland verpönt. Ich stehe ganz im Gegenteil in der Pflicht wenn dann die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt zu rufen und kann die Sache eben NICHT selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Worrel und 1xok
> 
> Vielleicht versteht ihr nicht, worauf ich hinaus will. Ich bin überhaupt nicht dafür Extremisten eine Plattform zu bieten, nur bin ich strikt dagegen, dass private Unternehmen die kommerziellen Interessen unterliegen darüber bestimmen wer was sagen darf. In Deutschland ist es z.B. seit Jahren so, dass Plattforminhaber nicht haften, es sei denn, sie erhalten Kenntnis über Posts mit rechtswidrigen Inhalten. Die müssen dann von ihnen umgehend gelöscht werden, alternativ dann auch die entsprechenden Nutzer gesperrt, tun sie dies nicht machen sie sich quasi zum Mittäter und sind auch mit haftbar.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst aber meine Frage ist: War das nicht schon immer so? Soweit ich das sehe ist das kein neues Phaenomen im Online Bereich oder den sozialen Medien. Frueher waren es halt private Zeitungen, Radiosender oder (in den USA zumindest) TV Sender, die natuerlich auch selbst entschieden haben, wen sie einen Artikel schreiben oder vor's Mikrofon/die Kamera lassen und wen nicht. Da wurde doch genauso gefiltert in privater Hand und das war ja auch dann eines der grossen Probleme (siehe stark parteiische Berichterstattung/Kommentierung bei Fox, CNN, etc.).

Der Witz ist, dass sich das ja eh meist selbst reguliert denn je interessanter die Person und je weitreichender deren Message, desto unwichtiger wird die Plattform und dann ist es ja auch im Interessse jeder Plattform diese Personen aufzunehmen. Deswegen haben ja Twitter und Facebook Trump auch nie gesperrt, obwohl das aufgrund dem was er da verzapft hat eigentlich schon laengst angebracht gewesen waere.

Fuer mich liegt hier die Verantwortung (wie auch schon damals vor den Zeiten des Internets und der social media) eher beim einzelnen Endnutzer, der sich zumindest ein bisschen breit gefaechert informieren muss. Wer sich immer nur auf eine Plattform verlaesst, der laeuft Gefahr sich von deren Denkstruktur vereinnahmen zu lassen und das muss noch nicht mal so krass sein wie bei Fox oder Breitbart oder was weiss ich, das geht schon auch viel subtiler, auch bei sowas wie der New York Times oder sogar den oeffentlich rechtlichen in Deutschland (von denen ich selbst grosser Fan bin aber dennoch, auch dort muss man ueber den Tellerrand schauen).

Egal wo und wie, mMn ist das die einzige sinnvolle "Verteidigung" gegen deine Sorge denn dass ein Unternehmen ueber seine eigenen Plattform entscheiden kann und wen sie dort zulassen oder nicht, dass wird man ihnen soweit ich das sehe schlecht absprechen koennen ohne wieder ganz andere Probleme zu schaffen.


----------



## Cybnotic (11. Januar 2021)

Was wenn Trump seine Eigene  Plattform Gründet ?   Unabhängig davon  wäre  es   nicht schlecht eine Plattform  zu haben   die nicht Reglementiert werden kann..   Oder durch Cookies etc.  Missbraucht werden kann.   
Also von Menschen betrieben wird, die nur  ne Tafel anbieten wo jeder  schreiben darf was er will.   
Verstehe  nicht  das einige  Probleme  damit haben.  Diese Leute brauch den Mist doch nicht Lesen  und oder sich daran Teilnehmen.   Sich Quasi die Hände in Unschuld waschen 
anstelle  Richter  spielen zu wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Was wenn Trump seine Eigene  Plattform Gründet ?[...]


... soll und kann er doch machen.

Die Frage ist doch nur wieviele "normale" Menschen er damit erreicht, d.h. ob der typische Twitter-Nutzer & Trump-Follower sich hier einen weiteren Clienten installiert.

Deine Erklärung finde ich ein wenig dürftig, natürlich ist 'free speech' ein hohes Gut, gerade in Amerika geschichtlich verankert. Ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache ob man wirklich alles zulassen möchte, vor allem wenn bestimmte Dinge den juristisch bedenklich sind.


----------



## Cybnotic (11. Januar 2021)

Öffentlicher Rundfunk, hört sich so Harmlos an, ist er aber nicht..    Ich halte das ZDF und ARD  für den Propagandasender der CDU /CSU  und damit es nicht so auffällt wird halt auch mal die Rute geschwungen..  Aber im Grundsatz ist es  Politischer Propaganda 
Die anderen Parteien sollten alle Ihren Eigenen Sender haben "dürfen"      Das die Politik sogar  die Bürger zwingt  diese Propaganda und  ständige Wiederholungen  auch noch  außerhalb der erzwungen Steuern zu zahlen, ist der Gipfel von der angeblichen Moralischen Überlegenheit der "Demokratie"
Das ist Heuchelei.  Im Übrigen haben  bezogen auf die Verbrechen  des dritten Reiches  die Parteien der "Mitte"  und Presse damit angefangen vergleiche  mit den Verbrechen der NSDAP  und den Heutigen Politischen Gegner  zu ziehen  ... 
Wird das von den Gegnern gemacht ist es plötzlich Unpassend..   Das alleine Zeigt doch das die Gesamte Politik Recht wie Lings und gerade auch der Mitte   Extremistisch ist..   Denn Extremer als Menschen zu  Beherrschen zu wollen mit  nem Kreuzchen  und Regieren geht es doch nicht!
Ich möchte in einer Welt nur Leben.  die die Rechte von Grundrechten wirklich erst nimmt und nicht daran rüttelt 
Die  Unterschiedliche Hautfarben nicht  Unterscheidet was diese Rechte angeht  wo kein  Bildungszwang gilt sondern ein Recht auf Förderung von Wissen jeglicher Art frei nach Wunsch der Kinder etc.   In einer Welt wo keine Staaten Fahnen Kulte etc existieren die andere somit zu Feinden erklärt 
Würde so was gehen ?   Natürlich würde es das!
Kriege Flüchtlinge  Ungerechtigkeiten  sind nur Politische Eingriffe  in dinge die Politik nix angeht.
Aber das würde  jetzt zu weit führen, warum alles  damit zusammenhängt


----------



## Rabowke (11. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> [...]


Bitte was?!  

Bleib doch einfach beim Thema, vielen Dank.


----------



## Cybnotic (11. Januar 2021)

Ja du hast recht, es gibt immer dinge die ich oder andere nicht zulassen würde..  Die frage ist aber ob ich oder  die das Recht dazu haben   Meinungen der anderen zu Unterdrücken zu Löschen oder was auch immer.  

Auch ist Recht nicht gleich Recht..   oder akzeptierst du die 10 Gebote als Recht?     was diese meiner Meinung da sind..    Das sehen andere aber wieder anders..   
die machen sogar ihre eigenen Gesetze   einfach um jedes einzelne aushebeln...   So gesehen befindet sich die Menschheit noch in der Steinzeit  mit ihrem Recht    das Recht der Stärkeren Gerichte    Anwälte oder was auch immer..   Also  nicht falsch verstehen .. ich schreibe  oft  so   Philosophisch   von außen betrachtet       nur leider wird das nicht gerade  so aufgefasst.     Leider ist es heute so das man sich zu selten  über die Gegner Gedanken macht warum   andere so denken  und ob man selber nicht was falsch macht ..
Bezogen auf Trump hätte man das Friedlich lösen können   und eine zweite Wahl anordnen können   zb in den Bezirken wo  Zweifel besteht... oder auch in Zukunft  Briefwahl verbietet.   etc..  
MfG


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> ... oder auch in Zukunft  Briefwahl verbietet.
> MfG


Aus welchem Grund denn dies?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> [...]Bezogen auf Trump hätte man das Friedlich lösen können   und eine zweite Wahl anordnen können   zb in den Bezirken wo  Zweifel besteht... oder auch in Zukunft  Briefwahl verbietet.   etc..


... dafür gibt und gab es Wahlbeobachter von den Demokraten und auch von den Republikanern in den Lokalen, diese geben ihre Einschätzung ab und im Falle eines knappen Ergebnisses zweier Kandidaten gibt es das Recht der händischen Nachzählung, was ja in einigen Bundesstaaten auch getan wurde.

Gerade in der aktuellen Situation wäre es fahrlässig die Briefwahl zu verbieten, warum auch? Hast du eine Ahnung wie groß Amerika ist bzw. über was wir hier für Dimensionen sprechen?! Da ist es nicht jedem gegeben zum nächsten Wahllokal zu fahren. Was ist mit den Soldaten die in Übersee stationiert sind? 

Also nein, nur weil Trump der Meinung ist, dass die Briefwahl doof ist, stimmt es noch lange nicht. Also bitte, bleib beim Thema: Social-Media von Donald J. Trump. Danke!


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2021)

Dass Trump bzw. seine Anhaeabger eigene Kanaele gruenden ist ja nun auch nichts neues. einfach mal OANN googlen, bzw. Trump TV network. Da sieht man dann, dass er gerade seit November wieder ueberlegt, ob er eine eigene Medienfirma mit TV Sender und social media netzwerk machen soll.


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte in einer Welt nur Leben.  die die Rechte von Grundrechten wirklich erst nimmt und nicht daran rüttelt
> Die  Unterschiedliche Hautfarben nicht  Unterscheidet was diese Rechte angeht  wo kein  Bildungszwang gilt sondern ein Recht auf Förderung von Wissen jeglicher Art frei nach Wunsch der Kinder etc.   In einer Welt wo keine Staaten Fahnen Kulte etc existieren die andere somit zu Feinden erklärt



Ich möchte eine Welt, in der ich mit meinen Kindern unter einem Schatten schwenkenden Baum sitzen kann. Mit wirklich gesunder Luft, und daß wir in sauberem Wasser schwimmen können. Eine Welt, in der Würmer und Insekten endlich wieder schmecken. Ich möchte eine Welt, in der ich aus einer Toilette trinken kann, ohne Ausschlag zu kriegen. Ich möchte eine Welt, in der Pinguine ohne Aufnahmeprüfung Polizisten werden können.


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Welt, in der Pinguine ohne Aufnahmeprüfung Polizisten werden können.



Ich wollte Dir ein Like geben, aber dann habe ich mir Trump als Polizist vorgestellt


----------



## MrFob (11. Januar 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir ein Like geben, aber dann habe ich mir Trump als Polizist vorgestellt



Wieso, ein Pinguin ist er ja nicht. Wenn ueberhaupt, dann gab es da mal Fragen zum Thema Orang Utan.


----------



## 1xok (11. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Worrel und 1xok
> 
> Vielleicht versteht ihr nicht, worauf ich hinaus will. Ich bin überhaupt nicht dafür Extremisten eine Plattform zu bieten, nur bin ich strikt dagegen, dass private Unternehmen die kommerziellen Interessen unterliegen darüber bestimmen wer was sagen darf. In Deutschland ist es z.B. seit Jahren so, dass Plattforminhaber nicht haften, es sei denn, sie erhalten Kenntnis über Posts mit rechtswidrigen Inhalten. Die müssen dann von ihnen umgehend gelöscht werden, alternativ dann auch die entsprechenden Nutzer gesperrt, tun sie dies nicht machen sie sich quasi zum Mittäter und sind auch mit haftbar.
> 
> Aber das alles entscheidet der Staat basierend auf Gesetzen und eben kein Unternehmen frei nach Schnauze, wie es gerade lustig ist.



Merkel bzw. ihr Regierungssprecher haben sich heute ähnlich geäußert. Ich persönlich verstehe diese Logik nicht, vielleicht kannst Du sie mir erklären. 

Auf Twitter, Twitch, Facebook und anderen Plattformen gilt nicht das verfassungsmäßige Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, sondern das Hausrecht der jeweiligen Plattform. Das kann und ist in der Regel sehr viel restriktiver. Wenn Twitch jemanden nicht auf seine Plattform lässt, dann beeinträchtigt das doch überhaupt nicht das verfassungsmäßige Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Genau so wenig wie der Türsteher eines Clubs das Grundrecht auf Bewegungsfreiheit der Leute einschränkt, die er nicht in den Club lässt. Der Club ist schlicht kein öffentlicher Raum. Man könnte allenfalls von einem halb öffentlichen Raum sprechen. Aber das ist meines Wissens ein juristisch extrem schwammiger Begriff. 

Es wird kein Gericht geben, welches Twitch, Twitter, Amazon, Google oder andere dazu verpflichtet, Trump wieder auf die entsprechenden Plattformen zu lassen. Ich verstehe also nicht, welche Logik Merkel, Du oder andere hier durchgesetzt sehen wollen. Wenn Twitch öffentlich sein soll, dann muss der Staat Amazon enteignen und die Plattform öffentlich machen. Punkt. Dann hätte Trump definitiv wesentlich mehr Rechte. So aber übt Amazon dort einfach Hausrecht aus. Genau so wie Trump dies in seinen Hotels tut.  

Besonders apart finde ich die Diskussion deshalb auch, weil Google, Amazon, Facebook und Twitter jetzt ja nur handeln, da der gesellschaftliche Druck in den USA so enorm hoch geworden. Diese Plattformen hängen ihr Mäntelchen immer mit dem Wind und verfolgen ansonsten ihre wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Um die Meinungsfreiheit muss sich der Staat und jeder einzelne kümmern, nicht Geschäftsleute. Wenn Frau Merkel, Dir und anderen Menschen die Meinungsfreiheit so sehr am Herzen liegt, dann kann man Trump ja bei Anne Will zuschalten.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Auf Twitter, Twitch, Facebook und anderen Plattformen gilt nicht das verfassungsmäßige Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, sondern das Hausrecht der jeweiligen Plattform.
> 
> Es wird kein Gericht geben, welches Twitch, Twitter, Amazon, Google oder andere dazu verpflichtet, Trump wieder auf die entsprechenden Plattformen zu lassen. Ich verstehe also nicht, welche Logik Merkel, Du oder andere hier durchgesetzt sehen wollen. Wenn Twitch öffentlich sein soll, dann muss der Staat Amazon enteignen und die Plattform öffentlich machen. Punkt. Dann hätte Trump definitiv wesentlich mehr Rechte. So aber übt Amazon dort einfach Hausrecht aus. Genau so wie Trump dies in seinen Hotels tut.



das ist so natürlich nicht richtig, zumindest mal auf deutschland bezogen.
internet-plattformen ab einer gewissen größe, also insbesondere fb, twitter und co, können bzw dürfen nicht einfach nach eigenem gutdünken nutzer sperren oder beiträge löschen. es gilt also keineswegs nur das hausrecht. zwar sind grundrechte in erster linie abwehrrechte gegen den staat, so weit richtig. mittelbar gelten diese aber uu, eben insbesondere bei erreichen einer gewissen reichweite, auch für die genannten plattformen. das ist nicht nur graue theorie: dazu gibts x urteile. kein wunder bei diesen nutzerzahlen. 

und ja, tatsächlich könnte wohl auch ein herr trump gegen die sperrung seines accounts vorgehen und uu damit erfolg haben. ob das besonders clever wäre, ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Trump hätte man das Friedlich lösen können   und eine zweite Wahl anordnen können   zb in den Bezirken wo  Zweifel besteht... oder auch in Zukunft  Briefwahl verbietet.   etc..


Hätte man.
Wenn Zweifel bestehen würden.
Man könnte auch das Wählen innerhalb von Gebäuden verbieten.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Merkel bzw. ihr Regierungssprecher haben sich heute ähnlich geäußert. Ich persönlich verstehe diese Logik nicht, vielleicht kannst Du sie mir erklären.
> 
> Auf Twitter, Twitch, Facebook und anderen Plattformen gilt nicht das verfassungsmäßige Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, sondern das Hausrecht der jeweiligen Plattform. Das kann und ist in der Regel sehr viel restriktiver. Wenn Twitch jemanden nicht auf seine Plattform lässt, dann beeinträchtigt das doch überhaupt nicht das verfassungsmäßige Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Genau so wenig wie der Türsteher eines Clubs das Grundrecht auf Bewegungsfreiheit der Leute einschränkt, die er nicht in den Club lässt. Der Club ist schlicht kein öffentlicher Raum. Man könnte allenfalls von einem halb öffentlichen Raum sprechen. Aber das ist meines Wissens ein juristisch extrem schwammiger Begriff.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal, es geht nicht um Trump, der ist jetzt nur ein guter Präzedenzfall, weil er so bekannt ist.

Wie Bonkic schon sagte, Hausrecht, zumindest in Deutschland, heißt nicht, dass ein Inhaber nur die Leute als Kunden haben kann, die er will. Da gibt es starke Einschränkungen. Z.B. müssen Energieversorger JEDEN versorgen, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Gleiches gilt für Post, Telekommunikation, Banken usw. das sind schließlich auch meist alles private Unternehmen. Supermärkte können theoretisch Leute des Ladens verweisen, wenn sie sich daneben benehmen oder stehlen, allerdings eben nur temporär. Discos, Restaurants etc. dürfen auch Leute nicht aussperren. 

Grundlage dafür ist u.a. das Anti-Diskriminierungs-Gesetz. 

Was das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung angeht, das ist ja das, was ich oben sagte, die großen Plattformen wie Twitter oder Facebook sind nun mal die, wo die Leute sind. Wenn jemand dort gesperrt wird hat er schlechte Karten seine Meinung publik zu machen. Ja, theoretisch ist es möglich, praktisch ist man jedoch mundtot gemacht.

Im Fall GAB oder Parler geht es ja einen Schritt weiter. Denen wurden die Apps entfernt, Server gekündigt und die Bankkonten gekündigt. Damit sind sie faktisch erledigt. Das alles eben OHNE jedwede rechtliche Grundlage, es gab keine Gerichtsverhandlungen, die Unternehmen wie Google, Apple, PayPal, MasterCard und Amazon haben das einfach so selbst entschieden. Das heißt, diese Unternehmen können JEDEN aus JEDEM Grund und JEDERZEIT faktisch ruinieren. 

Und das halte ich eben für extrem gefährlich. Wie gesagt, stelle dir vor China, Nord Korea oder der Irak kaufen sich bei solchen Plattformen wie Twitter ein. Dann wird dort plötzlich völlig legal die Ermordung von Juden gefordert, jegliche Kritik an Kommunismus etc. untersagt usw. - damit ist es Essig mit jeglicher Meinungsfreiheit.

Es braucht keine Enteignung durch den Staat um Unternehmen zu zwingen sich "neutral" zu verhalten. Es bedarf nur vernünftiger Gesetze.


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... die Unternehmen wie Google, Apple, PayPal, MasterCard und Amazon haben das einfach so selbst entschieden. Das heißt, diese Unternehmen können JEDEN aus JEDEM Grund und JEDERZEIT faktisch ruinieren.


Mal rein von der praktischen Seite gesehen:

Nur, solange deine Dienstleistung unabänderbar auf deren Diensten beruht.
Amazon liefert mit AWS nur Cloud Web Services, die man mit anderen Servern problemlos ignorieren kann.
Paypal ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Zahlungsanbieter. (obwohl ebay ohne P. umständlicher wird)
Alles, was man 'per App' anbieten kann, kann man genausogut 'per Webseite' anbieten und Webseiten kann man genauso stylen wie eine App - 

- was ich sagen will: _in den meisten Fällen _ist man nicht dermaßen am Arsch wie du es gerade darstellst.

Dennoch kann das natürlich ein Problem darstellen, wenn zu viele Anbieter einer bestimmten Sparte sagen: _"nö, mit uns nicht"_


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal rein von der praktischen Seite gesehen:
> 
> Nur, solange deine Dienstleistung unabänderbar auf deren Diensten beruht.
> Amazon liefert mit AWS nur Cloud Web Services, die man mit anderen Servern problemlos ignorieren kann.
> ...



Das Problem in den USA ist, bist du einmal von Amazon, Paypal / MasterCard, Google, Apple, Microsoft etc. gesperrt, dann wird dir KEIN anderer Anbieter eine neue Heimat gewähren. Denn keiner traut sich, es sich dadurch selbst mit den Großen zu verscherzen, bzw. sagen die Großem dem Kleinen dann einfach: "den nimmst du nicht als Kunden" und fertig ist die Laube. 

GAB ist übrigens auf Webseite ausgewichen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. D.h. auf dem Smartphone wird statt einer App ein Browserfenster geöffnet. Mich würden allerdings tatsächlich mal die Nutzerzahlen solcher Plattformen interessieren. Insbesondere auch "vorher" und "nachher".

Nicht das ich persönlich finde, dass solche Plattformen wie GAB oder Parler in irgend einer Form gut wären. Allerdings finde ich es eben auch nicht in Ordnung sie ohne gesetzliche Grundlage mundtot zu machen. Das hat mir eben viel zu viel von Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Athrun (12. Januar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt und gab es Wahlbeobachter von den Demokraten und auch von den Republikanern in den Lokalen, diese geben ihre Einschätzung ab und im Falle eines knappen Ergebnisses zweier Kandidaten gibt es das Recht der händischen Nachzählung, was ja in einigen Bundesstaaten auch getan wurde.
> 
> Gerade in der aktuellen Situation wäre es fahrlässig die Briefwahl zu verbieten, warum auch? Hast du eine Ahnung wie groß Amerika ist bzw. über was wir hier für Dimensionen sprechen?! Da ist es nicht jedem gegeben zum nächsten Wahllokal zu fahren. Was ist mit den Soldaten die in Übersee stationiert sind?
> 
> Also nein, nur weil Trump der Meinung ist, dass die Briefwahl doof ist, stimmt es noch lange nicht. Also bitte, bleib beim Thema: Social-Media von Donald J. Trump. Danke!



Die USA haben Briefwahl. Das nennt sich "absentee voting" Ist quasi wie bei uns, du forderst Briefwahlunterlagen an und bekommst die zugesendet. Was aber letztes Jahr neu war (und meistens von Demokraten gefordert und umgesetzt) war die universelle Briefwahl. Das heißt, jeder Wähler hat ohne Anforderung Briefwahlunterlagen bekommen. Ich hab Beispiele gesehen, wo Leute Unterlagen für sich und andere Personen bekommen haben, die nicht an der Adresse wohnen. Also wirklich sehr suspekt. Und angeblich wurden Wahlbeobachtern der Republikaner teilweise der Zugang verwehrt oder die wurden weggeschickt und dann wurden Zettel unter dem ZTisch hergeholt und mitgezählt (davon gibt es Videoaufnahmen)

Zu dem Bann: man muß auch bedenken, wenn man z.B. von Facebook verbannt wird, dann wird die Jobsuche schwerer. Viele recherchieren ja vorher ihre Bewerber. Stell dir mal vor, da kommt die Frage "Warum sind sie nicht bei Facebook? Wir verlangen, das alle unsere Mitarbeiter bei Facebook sind" "Ähm ähh ähm ich bin verbannt worden" "Ok da ist die Tür" (Gut, das ist wohl eher in den USA so, aber dennoch ein erschreckender Gedanke)


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> internet-plattformen ab einer gewissen größe, also insbesondere fb, twitter und co, können bzw dürfen nicht einfach nach eigenem gutdünken nutzer sperren oder beiträge löschen. es gilt also keineswegs nur das hausrecht. zwar sind grundrechte in erster linie abwehrrechte gegen den staat, so weit richtig. mittelbar gelten diese aber uu, eben insbesondere bei erreichen einer gewissen reichweite, auch für die genannten plattformen. das ist nicht nur graue theorie: dazu gibts x urteile. kein wunder bei diesen nutzerzahlen.



Gibt es da eine Quelle? Weil prinzipiell verstehe ich das schon, aber letztlich ist ja genau das Grundproblem. Wir haben nicht-staatlich oder durch die öffentliche Hand getragene große Kommunikationssysteme, wo eigentlich die "Meinungsfreiheit" ja erstmal nicht einklagbar ist.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Januar 2021)

Athrun schrieb:


> Die USA haben Briefwahl. Das nennt sich "absentee voting" Ist quasi wie bei uns, du forderst Briefwahlunterlagen an und bekommst die zugesendet. Was aber letztes Jahr neu war (und meistens von Demokraten gefordert und umgesetzt) war die universelle Briefwahl. Das heißt, jeder Wähler hat ohne Anforderung Briefwahlunterlagen bekommen. Ich hab Beispiele gesehen, wo Leute Unterlagen für sich und andere Personen bekommen haben, die nicht an der Adresse wohnen. Also wirklich sehr suspekt. Und angeblich wurden Wahlbeobachtern der Republikaner teilweise der Zugang verwehrt oder die wurden weggeschickt und dann wurden Zettel unter dem ZTisch hergeholt und mitgezählt (davon gibt es Videoaufnahmen)


... hast du für beide Sachen eine Quelle? Bitte?

Vor allem gibt es ja in Amerika kein Melderegister, d.h. wie genau sollen alle US-Bürger ohne eigene Anforderung Wahlunterlagen erhalten? Vor allem der Punkt mit den Zetteln unter dem Tisch klingt mir sehr nach Trump, sorry dafür!  



> Zu dem Bann: man muß auch bedenken, wenn man z.B. von Facebook verbannt wird, dann wird die Jobsuche schwerer. Viele recherchieren ja vorher ihre Bewerber. Stell dir mal vor, da kommt die Frage "Warum sind sie nicht bei Facebook? Wir verlangen, das alle unsere Mitarbeiter bei Facebook sind" "Ähm ähh ähm ich bin verbannt worden" "Ok da ist die Tür" (Gut, das ist wohl eher in den USA so, aber dennoch ein erschreckender Gedanke)


... und auch hier hätte ich gern eine Quelle das jemand abgelehnt wurde, weil er keinen social-media Account hat. Das klingt für mich auch eher nach "urban legend".


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Quelle? Weil prinzipiell verstehe ich das schon, aber letztlich ist ja genau das Grundproblem. Wir haben nicht-staatlich oder durch die öffentliche Hand getragene große Kommunikationssysteme, wo eigentlich die "Meinungsfreiheit" ja erstmal nicht einklagbar ist.



du meinst ein urteil?
sicher. bspw hier vom olg münchen aus dem jahr 2018 zur löschung eines facebook-posts (und spätere sperrung der nutzerin). in der begründung heißt es da bspw:



> Mit der Löschung der streitgegenständlichen Äußerung hat die Antragsgegnerin ihre Vertragspflicht verletzt, auf die Rechte der Antragstellerin, insbesondere deren Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit (Art. 5 Abs. 1 Satz 1 GG), Ru?cksicht zu nehmen.





> Fu?r den Inhalt und die Reichweite der Pflicht zur gegenseitigen Ru?cksichtnahme ist im vorliegenden Fall von entscheidender Bedeutung, dass die von der Antragsgegnerin bereitgestellte Social-Media-Plattform www.facebook.com dem Zweck dient, den Nutzern einen „öffentlichen Marktplatz“ fu?r Informationen und Meinungsaustausch zu verschaffen (vgl. OLG Frankfurt, Urteil vom 10.08.2017 – 16 U 255/16, Rn. 28, zit. nach juris). Im Hinblick auf die *mittelbare Drittwirkung der Grundrechte*, insbesondere des Grundrechts des Nutzers auf Meinungsfreiheit (Art. 5 Abs. 1 GG), muss deshalb gewährleistet sein, dass eine zulässige Meinungsäußerung nicht von der Plattform entfernt werden darf (ebenso LG Frankfurt am Main, Beschluss vom 14.05.2018 – 2-03 O 182/18, S. 4 f. m.w.N.).



https://openjur.de/u/2111165.html


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

"Mittelbare Drittwirkung der Grundrechte". Hmm.... Wo wird dann da Grenze gezogen? Wenn das die Leute spitzkriegen sehe ich beim nächsten Forenkrieg hier die Leute mit "mittelbare Drittwirkung der Grundrechte" rumwedeln..


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> "Mittelbare Drittwirkung der Grundrechte". Hmm.... Wo wird dann da Grenze gezogen? Wenn das die Leute spitzkriegen sehe ich beim nächsten Forenkrieg hier die Leute mit "mittelbare Drittwirkung der Grundrechte" rumwedeln..



ein forum mit 8 aktiven nutzen ist sicherlich nicht in diesem sinne ausreichend relevant, die meinungsfreiheit einzelner wirksam einzuschränken.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein forum mit 8 aktiven nutzen ist sicherlich nicht in diesem sinne ausreichend relevant, die meinungsfreiheit einzelner wirksam einzuschränken.



*Fuchtel rum* DISKRIMINERUNG!!!


----------



## Cybnotic (12. Januar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund denn dies?



Naja  weil  Briefwahl  am leichtesten  Manipuliert oder Abgefangen werden kann.     Geht zwar im Wahllokal auch, da "nach" der Wahl  die "Urne"   ja auch ausgetauscht werden kann, und zwar auf einen schlag  
Jeder der mal kurz vor  18:00 Gewählt hat und  vorher die Wahlprognosen um 17:00 Uhr sich angeschaut hatte..    Kann sich vorstellen was mit den Kisten passiert 
Vergleicht man das mit einer inventur    die bestimmt auch schon die meisten mal mitgemacht haben, kann man  sich vorstellen   wie ein Sack Flöhe das Wahlvolk Überprüfbar  gezählt werden kann und zwar 100 % ohne Zweifel .    Glauben  ist das einzige was der Mensch kann, nur eins nicht: 100 % Wissen.


----------



## Cybnotic (12. Januar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt und gab es Wahlbeobachter von den Demokraten und auch von den Republikanern in den Lokalen, diese geben ihre Einschätzung ab und im Falle eines knappen Ergebnisses zweier Kandidaten gibt es das Recht der händischen Nachzählung, was ja in einigen Bundesstaaten auch getan wurde.
> 
> Gerade in der aktuellen Situation wäre es fahrlässig die Briefwahl zu verbieten, warum auch? Hast du eine Ahnung wie groß Amerika ist bzw. über was wir hier für Dimensionen sprechen?! Da ist es nicht jedem gegeben zum nächsten Wahllokal zu fahren. Was ist mit den Soldaten die in Übersee stationiert sind?
> 
> Also nein, nur weil Trump der Meinung ist, dass die Briefwahl doof ist, stimmt es noch lange nicht. Also bitte, bleib beim Thema: Social-Media von Donald J. Trump. Danke!



Hi,  ja Wahlbeobachter gibt es,   Sollte das auch mal machen,  musste  aber aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen   absagen .  Habe mir aber mal die Mühe gemacht durch die Scheibe des Wahllokals   wie die Aufgaben  desjenigen so sind, und was das mit dem Wahl Ergebnis  zu tun hat..  Vor allem die Prognosen .   Haben mich Interessiert  die ja fast aufs % Genau    Stimmen sollen     Genau das Zweifel ich aber an.    Da man als Wahlbeobachter nur  ein Raum   von Vielen Räumen eines Wahlbezirks überwachen kann   und das auch nur bedingt ..   Also sollten die Wahlurnen mit den Zetteln bzw Kreuzchen     auf dem Weg einer Sammelstelle Ausgetauscht werden die dann zufällig mit den Prognosen übereinstimmt kann man das " Juristisch "   nicht   zweifelsfrei Beurteilen..    Mit aus diesem Grund  wäre ich auch für das Abschaffen von Parteien  ( damit der Hass der Parteien untereinander aufhört)    sondern nur Vorschläge  die zur Wahl stehen. Der Wahlzettel ist ja mittlerweile so lang  das für neue Gesetze Vorschläge  genug Platz wäre 
Würde zwar   nicht die Möglichkeit    einer Manipulation  verhindern können, aber  Parteien braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Cybnotic (12. Januar 2021)

Twitter  und Soziale Medien werden  bald ziemlich Leer werden
Die Sperren jetzt andere Gruppen  auch .    Ist ja nicht schlimm, denn solchen Mist braucht kein Mensch
Der Markt Wert wird bald gegen Null gehen für die Firmen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi,  ja Wahlbeobachter gibt es,   Sollte das auch mal machen,  musste  aber aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen   absagen .[...]


... in Amerika? Interessant.

Du weißt aber schon, dass "dank" des Wahlsystems in Amerika der politische Wettkampf komplett anders ist als z.B. in Deutschland?! Schau dir die Summen an, die für einen Wahlkampf investiert werden müssen und da meine ich noch nicht einmal die Präsidentschaftswahl.

Die Vorarbeit für solche Wahlkämpfe inkl. Wählerschicht etc.pp. ist fast auf den Hausblock akkurat und dafür gibts Firmen, die sich für diese Art der Beratung eine güldene Nase verdienen.


----------



## Cybnotic (12. Januar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... in Amerika? Interessant.
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, dass "dank" des Wahlsystems in Amerika der politische Wettkampf komplett anders ist als z.B. in Deutschland?! Schau dir die Summen an, die für einen Wahlkampf investiert werden müssen und da meine ich noch nicht einmal die Präsidentschaftswahl.
> 
> Die Vorarbeit für solche Wahlkämpfe inkl. Wählerschicht etc.pp. ist fast auf den Hausblock akkurat und dafür gibts Firmen, die sich für diese Art der Beratung eine güldene Nase verdienen.



Oh ja du hast recht  Entschuldige, ich hatte Deutschland gemeint 
MfG


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2021)

parler hat jetzt klage gegen amazon eingereicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> ( damit der Hass der Parteien untereinander aufhört)


Die hassen sich gar nicht. Zumindest auf unterer Ebene, habe mehrere Verwandte gehabt, die in der Kommunalpolitik aktiv waren. Da wurde sich während der Sitzungen aufs heftigste gefetzt und anschließend hat man sich an die Theke gesetzt und zusammen getrunken und gelacht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Januar 2021)

Wobei doch auch die Spitzenpolitiker per Du sind und sich auch teils heftig angehen, aber auch durchaus privat Kontakt haben und/oder sogar befreundet sind.


----------



## 1xok (12. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, es geht nicht um Trump, der ist jetzt nur ein guter Präzedenzfall, weil er so bekannt ist.



Aber die anderen YouTuber und Streamer, die ständig wegen irgendwas gesperrt werden, sind doch auch bekannt. Montanablack wurde schon für die Aussage gesperrt, dass er keinen Regen mag.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung angeht, das ist ja das, was ich oben sagte, die großen Plattformen wie Twitter oder Facebook sind nun mal die, wo die Leute sind. Wenn jemand dort gesperrt wird hat er schlechte Karten seine Meinung publik zu machen. Ja, theoretisch ist es möglich, praktisch ist man jedoch mundtot gemacht.



Also soll Twitter nicht die 70.000 Account sperren, hinter denen vielleicht 5000 Leute von Q-Anon stehen? Das ist alles freie Meinungsäußerung? Und als wir um den Wahltermin herum auf Among US Discord-Server massiv von Trump Anhängern belästigt wurden, da hätte Discord die auch nicht sperren dürfen? Das ist alles freie Meinungsäußerung? 

Auf Twitch wird doch jede Tussi gesperrt, deren Bluse nicht richtig sitzt. Was mich an der Diskussion so verblüfft ist einfach dieses doppelte Maß. Wir diskutieren hier seit Jahren immer wieder über spektakuläre Sperrungen, z.B. von Dr. Disrespect. Noch nie, in all den Jahren, fiel da das Wort "Meinungsfreiheit". Weder aus der Politik noch aus der Community wurde das je angebracht. Aber jetzt plötzlich ist es das große Thema. Gerade auf Twitch wird gesperrt ohne Ende. Vermeintliche Urheberrechtsverletzung? Zack und weg! Und es ist gerade der Staat, der die Gesetze dafür macht. 

Trump hat zumindest auf Twitch eigentlich überhaupt nichts verloren. Er ist einfach ein Politiker, der diese und auch andere Plattformen massiv missbraucht. Bei Twitch ist es nochmal besonders absurd. Aber der geht einfach dahin wo die Masse ist. Und wenn Du dann spielen willst, dann hast Du halt Pech gehabt, weil der staatlich geschützte "Meinungsäußerer" gerade eben entschieden hat, dass Du heute eben nicht spielst, sondern seiner Propaganda und der seiner drölfmillionen Sockenpuppen lauschen musst.     

Ich habe in der Schule mal gelernt, dass die eigene Freiheit da aufhört, wo die des anderen anfängt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im Fall GAB oder Parler geht es ja einen Schritt weiter. Denen wurden die Apps entfernt, Server gekündigt und die Bankkonten gekündigt. Damit sind sie faktisch erledigt. Das alles eben OHNE jedwede rechtliche Grundlage, es gab keine Gerichtsverhandlungen, die Unternehmen wie Google, Apple, PayPal, MasterCard und Amazon haben das einfach so selbst entschieden. Das heißt, diese Unternehmen können JEDEN aus JEDEM Grund und JEDERZEIT faktisch ruinieren.



Ein Gastronom, in dessen Laden randaliert wird, schmeißt die betreffenden Personen auch raus und wartet nicht darauf bis sie verurteilt sind. Parler hat offen damit geworben Straftaten zu decken. Und wenn Amazon, Paypal und andere dies unterstützen, dann steigt der Staat denen doch als erstes aufs Dach. Und mit der Diktatur in China hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. Den Vergleich verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> [...] Montanablack wurde schon für die Aussage gesperrt, dass er keinen Regen mag.


... Montanablack ist auch der absolute Vollhorst und wurde häufig(er) gesperrt, zu recht und schon gar nicht weil er keinen Regen mag. 



> [...]Auf Twitch wird doch jede Tussi gesperrt, deren Bluse nicht richtig sitzt. Was mich an der Diskussion so verblüfft ist einfach dieses doppelte Maß. Wir diskutieren hier seit Jahren immer wieder über spektakuläre Sperrungen, z.B. von Dr. Disrespect. Noch nie, in all den Jahren, fiel da das Wort "Meinungsfreiheit". Weder aus der Politik noch aus der Community wurde das je angebracht. Aber jetzt plötzlich ist es das große Thema. Gerade auf Twitch wird gesperrt ohne Ende. Vermeintliche Urheberrechtsverletzung? Zack und weg! Und es ist gerade der Staat, der die Gesetze dafür macht. [...]


Ernsthaft? Tussi? Was hast du bitte für ein Frauenbild bzw. bist du in den 70ern hängen geblieben?! 

Selbstverständlich fiel das Wort Meinungsfreiheit, aber: Twitch und Co. sind in erster US-Unternehmen die sich um die dt. Gesetzgebung eher so sekundär kümmern und diese Anbieter haben eben Richtlinien, an denen man sich zu halten hat. Tut man es nicht, ist man eben weg vom Fenster.



> Trump hat zumindest auf Twitch eigentlich überhaupt nichts verloren. Er ist einfach ein Politiker, der diese und auch andere Plattformen massiv missbraucht. Bei Twitch ist es nochmal besonders absurd. Aber der geht einfach dahin wo die Masse ist. Und wenn Du dann spielen willst, dann hast Du halt Pech gehabt, weil der staatlich geschützte "Meinungsäußerer" gerade eben entschieden hat, dass Du heute eben nicht spielst, sondern seiner Propaganda und der seiner drölfmillionen Sockenpuppen lauschen musst.


... irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn, der Text. Wenn Trump streamt, kannst du nicht spielen weil er dort Live ist?! Vllt. steh ich ja gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber den Kontext verstehe ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Trump hat zumindest auf Twitch eigentlich überhaupt nichts verloren. ... Und wenn Du dann spielen willst, dann hast Du halt Pech gehabt, weil der staatlich geschützte "Meinungsäußerer" gerade eben entschieden hat, dass Du heute eben nicht spielst, sondern seiner Propaganda und der seiner drölfmillionen Sockenpuppen lauschen musst.


Äh, was?

Du hast wohl keine Ahnung, was Twitch ist.

Twitch ist im Prinzip YouTube mit angebundenem Chat und Fokus auf Livestreams von Spielern.

Wenn du WILLST, kannst du dir dem entsprechende Twitch-Stream anschauen, aber es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit, dich zum Anschauen eines Streams zu zwingen.

Es gibt auch Spiele, die man wie bei Steam über das Programm Twitch spielen kann - dabei kommt man aber gar nicht an den Streams vorbei, sondern öffnet einfach das Spiel aus seiner Gameothek - völlig egal , wer wo was zu welchem Thema live streamt.

Auch, wenn du ein Spiel streamen wilst, hindert dich nichts daran, das zu tun, während Person X gerade was anderes streeamt. Bei Twitch gibt's ja nicht nur einen Kanal, der gleichzeitig gesendet wird; wir sind ja nicht in den 70ern. 


TL;DR: Selbst, wenn Trump bei Twitch streamt, hindert dich das nie daran, zu spielen, was du willst und du musst keine Millisekunde seinen Stream anschauen


----------



## 1xok (13. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du WILLST, kannst du dir dem entsprechende Twitch-Stream anschauen, aber es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit, dich zum Anschauen eines Streams zu zwingen.



Darum geht es nicht. Im Zeitraum der Wahl habe ich (wie wahrscheinlich viele) fast ausschließlich Among Us gespielt. Es hatte überhaupt nichts mit der Wahl zu tun, sondern das Spiel machte mir einfach Spaß. Und bei Among Us ist Twitch quasi integraler Bestandteil. Ebenso Discord. Dauert jetzt zu lange, das zu erklären. Aber genau da sind die Trump-Fans drauf gesprungen. Das Spiel war phasenweise unspielbar deswegen. Sie haben Dich auf Twitch und auf Discord massiv belästigt, immer dann wenn Trump aktiv wurde und auch noch lange danach. Und im freien Spiel natürlich die Game Lobbys sabotiert. 

Und das alles nur, weil irgendeine Demokratin mal Among US mit ein paar Streamern gespielt hatte. Die Strafe des Trump Mobs folgte auf dem Fuß. Dabei wurden alle Spieler von Among Us in Sippenhaft genommen. Das ist bis auf die Deutschen Discord-Server durchgeschlagen. Ätzend.

Ich bin froh, dass die Plattformen da eingreifen. Auf Twitch habe ich auch schon das Christchurch Massaker angesehen bis ich gerafft hatte, dass es das Christchurch Massaker ist. Wurde Twitch auch schon mit geflutet. Du hast das schneller angeklickt als Du glaubst, wenn es in den Kanälen zu den Spielen, die Du gerade verfolgst, auftaucht. Diese Leute haben keinerlei Moral oder Gewissen. 

Trump hat auf Twitch nichts verloren. Er soll sich auf seinen Golfkurs verkrümmeln und uns in Ruhe lassen. 



Worrel schrieb:


> TL;DR: Selbst, wenn Trump bei Twitch streamt, hindert dich das nie daran, zu spielen, was du willst und du musst keine Millisekunde seinen Stream anschauen



So einfach ist es eben nicht. Dafür sorgen Trumps Trolle. Die bleiben nicht unter sich.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2021)

Was zur Hölle stellst du auf Twitch (und Discord) an? 
Wieso habe ich solche Probleme insbesondere dort nie?


----------



## Vordack (13. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Du hast das schneller angeklickt als Du glaubst...



Das Problem sitzt immer...

Es gibt eine Regel im Internet... Klicke keinen Link an den Du nicht kennst... daß sollte auch auf Twitch ausgeweitet werden,,, wobei... Twitch Videos sind ja auch Links


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> ... bei Among Us ist Twitch quasi integraler Bestandteil.
> ... genau da sind die Trump-Fans drauf gesprungen. Das Spiel war phasenweise unspielbar deswegen.


1. Da ändert sich aber genau gar nichts dran, ob Trump selber jetzt auf Twitch unterwegs ist oder nicht.

2. Among us hab ich noch nie gespielt und wußte zwar, daß man sich da ingame verständigen muß, aber nicht, daß das explizit über Twitch läuft.

Daß ein Spiel derart auf die Kommunikation der Mitspieler angewiesen ist, ist auch recht einzigartig. Daher erdreiste ich mich, zu behaupten, daß nicht *Twitch *das Problem ist, sondern, daß man zum *Spielen *gezwungenermaßen mit den anderen kommunizieren muß, was mit oder ohne Twitch genauso zu einem Problem werden könnte.

Bei anderen Spielen dient das Kommunizieren ja nur der Koordination und kann oft mit genug Spielerfahrung auch komplett ausgestellt werden.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2021)

dass man noch nie davon gehört hat dasTwitch integraler bestandteil von Among Us sein soll, liegt vielleicht daran weil es nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> dass man noch nie davon gehört hat dasTwitch integraler bestandteil von Among Us sein soll, liegt vielleicht daran weil es nicht der Fall ist


Dann frag ich mich, was 1xok da labert.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich, was 1xok da labert.



Ich habe keine Ahnung
Wenn dann ist eher Quiplash so ein Spiel bei dem man eigentlich zwingend Twitch bräuchte um zu sehen wie die Antworten sind oder andere kleine Spiele oder Universim das sehr viel Lustiger ist wenn der Chat Dinge mitsteuert, aber Among Us?
Da kann doch der Zuschauer nichts anderes machen als zuschauen und hat keinen Einfluss auf den Verlauf


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle stellst du auf Twitch (und Discord) an?
> Wieso habe ich solche Probleme insbesondere dort nie?



Für Among Us trifft man sich auf Discord Servern. Siehe z.B.:
https://discord.com/invite/amongusde

Das gibt auch auf Englisch. Wurde massiv getrollt. Und diese Trolle kamen dann auch auf die Deutschen Server. Du bist mit einem im Chat und er erzählt Dir wie to?l Trump ist, anstatt vernünftig mitzuspielen. Er blockiert einfach den Slot. Du gehst in die nächste Lobby, dasselbe. Siehe:


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung
> Wenn dann ist eher Quiplash so ein Spiel bei dem man eigentlich zwingend Twitch bräuchte um zu sehen wie die Antworten sind oder andere kleine Spiele oder Universim das sehr viel Lustiger ist wenn der Chat Dinge mitsteuert, aber Among Us?




Es macht halt Spaß das Spiel zu streamen. Weshalb es viele streamen. Die Leute spielen um Spaß zu haben. 

Es gibt eben Spiele und Spiele. Ich weiß, dass die meisten hier fast 100% solo spielen. Ich spiele aber auch mal gerne im Netz. Und dann streame ich auch oder spiele selbst in Streams und bin auf Discord etc.. Ich meine, muss ich das hier jetzt wirklich erklären?

Wenn Du zu der Zeit kein Among Us gespielt hast, hast Du halt nichts davon mitbekommen. Diese Leute gehen immer auf die Masse und auf Öffentlichkeit. Zur Zeit spiele ich ED. Da wird mir vermutlich nie ein Trump-Troll begegnen. Diese Leute sind ja nicht wirklich an Computerspielen interessiert.


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> 2. Among us hab ich noch nie gespielt



Ja, das merkt man, Du kannst die Sache aber auch einfach googeln. 

Über Discord konnte man das Spiel noch spielen, weil die Leute zeitnah gesperrt wurden. Wenn Du versucht hast einfach nur das Spiel mit kompletten Randoms zu spielen, konntest Du es komplett vergessen. In jeder Lobby mindestens fünf Trump2020 Bots, die sofort wieder gequittet sind, wenn das Spiel startete.

Ehrlich gesagt: Das beste wäre, man würde diesen Leuten das Netz einfach komplett abdrehen. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Es macht halt Spaß das Spiel zu streamen. Weshalb es viele streamen. Die Leute spielen um Spaß zu haben.



okay, ich glaube wir schauen einfach die total unterschiedlichen Kanäle die das Streamen und klar macht das Spaß, man hat halt noch ein zusätzliches Spiel im Gegensatz zum diskutieren bei Werwolf oder Secret Hitler
Und ich glaube wir hatten einfach ein Missverständniss bei der Definition


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, das merkt man, Du kannst die Sache aber auch einfach googeln.


Man könnte aber auch einfach die relevanten Elemente des Sachverhaltes, den man gerade behauptet hat, in seinem Posting unterbringen, damit eben auch Leute, die entsprechendes Spiel nicht gespielt haben, wissen, wovon zum Henker man da gerade redet.

Auch würde es helfen, wenn man direkt das entsprechende Spiel nennt, bei dem es Probleme gibt, anstatt die immer noch völlig falsche Behauptung aufzustellen, Trump könne entscheiden, daß du nicht spielst, wenn er bei Twitter wäre.

Richtig ist, daß Trump-Anhänger* bestimmte *Spiele unterwandern können, bei denen die Diskussion über Twitch läuft. 

Dafür ist es aber völlig irrelevant, ob Trump auf Twitch ist oder nicht.

Außerdem gibt es unzählige andere Spiele, bei denen man die Trump-Fans dann ja wohl beim Streamen einfach blockieren kann


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2021)

Ich vermute einfach mal das 1xok entweder keine Ahnung hat oder sich verrannt hat und jetzt nicht weiß wie er hier rauskommt ohne sein "Gesicht" zu verlieren.


----------



## 1xok (14. Januar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Richtig ist, daß Trump-Anhänger* bestimmte *Spiele unterwandern können, bei denen die Diskussion über Twitch läuft.
> 
> Dafür ist es aber völlig irrelevant, ob Trump auf Twitch ist oder nicht.



Die Kampagne gegen Among Us wurde durch den Twitch-Stream einer demokratischen Politikerin ausgelöst, die mit diesem Spiel Wahlkampf gemacht hatte. Und natürlich war dafür Trumps Präsenz auf Twitch nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. Aber es ist auch naiv zu glauben, dass dies kein Einfluss gehabt hätte. Trump wurde ja nun (endlich) auf allen Plattformen gesperrt. Twitch ist nur eine davon, gehört aber definitiv dazu. Discord ist eine andere. 

Ich weiß eigentlich nicht worüber wir hier diskutieren. Diese Leute haben in unserer aufgeklärten aber leider komplett ahnungslosen Gesellschaft so leichtes Spiel, dass es weh tut. Wenn es so weiter läuft gebe ich unserer Demokratie noch 20 Jahre. Leute wie Trump brauchen keine Mehrheiten.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Die Kampagne gegen Among Us wurde durch den Twitch-Stream einer demokratischen Politikerin ausgelöst, die mit diesem Spiel Wahlkampf gemacht hatte. Und natürlich war dafür Trumps Präsenz auf Twitch nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. Aber es ist auch naiv zu glauben, dass dies kein Einfluss gehabt hätte. Trump wurde ja nun (endlich) auf allen Plattformen gesperrt. Twitch ist nur eine davon, gehört aber definitiv dazu. Discord ist eine andere.
> 
> Ich weiß eigentlich nicht worüber wir hier diskutieren. Diese Leute haben in unserer aufgeklärten aber leider komplett ahnungslosen Gesellschaft so leichtes Spiel, dass es weh tut. Wenn es so weiter läuft gebe ich unserer Demokratie noch 20 Jahre. Leute wie Trump brauchen keine Mehrheiten.



Dann solltest du den Streamer den du schaust darum bitten, die Trump-Trolle rauszuwerfen. Wenn er das nicht will, dann musst du entweder damit leben oder ihm klar machen, dass du dann eben woanders schaust. Gleiches bei Discord. Ist ein freies Land, wie man so schön sagt, und verantwortlich für die Moderation sind die Betreiber der jeweiligen Kanäle.


----------



## 1xok (15. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann solltest du den Streamer den du schaust darum bitten, die Trump-Trolle rauszuwerfen. Wenn er das nicht will, dann musst du entweder damit leben oder ihm klar machen, dass du dann eben woanders schaust. Gleiches bei Discord. Ist ein freies Land, wie man so schön sagt, und verantwortlich für die Moderation sind die Betreiber der jeweiligen Kanäle.



Gut gemeinte Ratschläge, die in der Praxis leider nicht funktionieren. Wir haben in diesen Tagen einfach etwas anderes gespielt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Wir haben in diesen Tagen einfach etwas anderes gespielt.



Oh, ich dachte, wenn du dann spielen willst, dann hast du halt Pech gehabt, weil der staatlich geschützte "Meinungsäußerer" gerade eben entschieden hat, dass du heute eben nicht spielst, sondern seiner Propaganda und der seiner drölfmillionen Sockenpuppen lauschen musst.

Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------

